# New low cost Indian airline



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

New low cost Indian airline

Dave p


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryanair would have them sitting on the wings too!

Colin


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi D

Santaco is a real airline, it is not Indian it is from South Africa and it is owned and run by local Taxi drivers  ... 

so be ready for a knock on your front door....they may want to sue you for posting that picture :lol: ( as they don't put people on the roof ...just luggage)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

And this is the Pilot -

Be afraid - be very afraid!


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi whats that next to the joystick/?.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi whats that next to the joystick/?.

Possibly his joystick?


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Do you think this guy is flying a (CHOPPER) and not an airoplane..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi D
> 
> Santaco is a real airline, it is not Indian it is from South Africa and it is owned and run by local Taxi drivers  ...
> 
> so be ready for a knock on your front door....they may want to sue you for posting that picture :lol: ( as they don't put people on the roof ...just luggage)


Thanks for the info spykal.
I will refer it to the retired Police Inspector who e mailed it to me, 
with the following :wink:

Currently Santaco is only flying between Mumbai and Christmas Island but hopes to introduce further services to

Australia later this year.

CASA say they will be trying to stop the planes as they are unsure about their airworthiness.

Spokesmen for both Jetstar and Virgin said that they will not be beaten on price.

A spacious Business Class is on the upper deck.

Dave p


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

dosnt any one know where santiago is then ? err maybe its chile .
glad youve all got sat navs otherwise god knows where youd end up! :BIG:


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Santiago maybe judging by the pilot could be either Luton ,Birmingham,Coventry Leicester ,Manchester ,Bradford ...or anywhere.in England


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

voyagerstan said:


> dosnt any one know where santiago is then ? err maybe its chile .
> glad youve all got sat navs otherwise god knows where youd end up! :BIG:


 :?

Of course we do. Its in Chile

Dave p


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

is that anywhere a place called Worksop..


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This year Caravans - perhaps next year Motorhomes?


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Yeah Keith ,could be a( plane) van or even have a pattern on it ..


----------

